

Show HN: My embedded DSL for HTML in Python - goldmab
https://github.com/goldmab/bewilder

======
goldmab
I made this for some personal projects of mine, since I like using Python
itself to do my HTML templating. I haven't tested it in very many situations,
so there are a probably few bugs still.

